# Armado Caja + Parlantes + Tweeter



## mts204

Hola amigos!.. necesito de su opinion, arme una caja con parlante Selenium 15PW3 de estas especificaciones: http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/wooferpw3_15pw3_15pw3-slf_new.pdf  y segun lo que me aseguro el de la tienda, andaria bien un tweeter bala Selenium ST304 , acá los datos en pdf http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/pro_supertweeter_st304_st304-slf_new.pdf
una de mis dudas es a cerca de la bala, actualmente la conecte con un capacitor 2.2uF y la verdad suena bastante, llegando a cansar un poco, pero esto en una potencia no mayor a 20w    y es que aun no tengo el amplificador de 250w... Entonces lo que me pregunto es si verdaderamente este tweeter es acorde al parlante y la potencia que espero alcanzar de 250w..
Con respecto a la caja, arme una pero no se si seran correctas las medidas, use aglomerado de 15mm, tambien vi que recubren la caja interiormente con algun material, esto para que sirve?, como deberia hacerlo?... adjunto una imagen con las medidas...

gracias, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola mts.
El tweter que tienes es en realidad un supertuweter y funciona bien por arriba de los 5000 hz preferentemente por arriba de los 8000 hz donde se le pueden aplicar 40 wrms con un crossover adecuando. Si miras la hoja de datos que posteaste vesras esto que te escibi.
Por otro lado tu woofer no sobrepasa los 4000 hz de respuesta en frecuencia suponiendo que no lo recortaras (cosa que no me parece buena para aprovecharlo al maximo) ypor lo tanto tendras un bache de audio entre las frecuencias del woofer y donde empieses a hacer funcionar tu tweeter.

Como tienes la caja armada, me parece adecuando hacer los siguientes pasos:

Primera chequea este post donde esta bastante bueno exlicado el tema del crossover pasivo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Calcula un crossover para tu tweter y pruebalo. Si ves que le falta medios entonces vas a tener que agegarle una bocina y calcular un crossover para ella y recortar el woofer en unos 2000 hz.
Fijate que la cobertura a esa frecuenia es muy plana y direccional sin mucha disipacion de espectro hacia atras los que asegura un buen comportamiento en tu caja.

Tambien te recomiendo ver este post que es un protector electronico de tweter que asegurara que no se queme cuando te entusiasme con tus 250 watts de amplificación.!

seguimos en contacto y buena suerte

Feliz navidad!


PD; si decides hacer la caja nueva, tengo un par de proyectos ya calculados con ese parlante (es excelente) con planos y con bocina sola o con bocina y tweeter.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

perdon falta el post del protector de tweeter.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/

suerte

juan jose


----------



## mts204

Gracias Juan Jose!.... Feliz Navidad!   

ahora voy a calcular y armar el crossover para probar...

Pero lo que verdaderamente quisiera hacer es armar una caja (de cero si es necesario) pero que este perfectamente calculada para obtener el mejor rendimiento con mi futuro amplificador de 250wRMS jeje   

Por favor pasame los planos que mencionaste,y si es posible que utilicen el tweeter ST304, para evitar tener que cambiarlo por otro! jaja..

Muchas gracias, saludos!

Matías


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola mst. Perdon porla tardanza pero es que estoy con neumonia desde el 19 de diciembre y tubeuna descompencion muy fuerte (terapia intensiva) el martes.
Ahora ya repuesto te paso dos cajas que estan recomendadas por el fabricante del parlante y tweeter. La primera o caja 1 es con forma trapezoidal y tiene un tweeter st322 que es de un poco menos de potencia que el tuyo (al igual que el wooefer) pero no te preocupes que funciona igual porque las caract. de los drivers son igualessalvo por la potecia.
La segunda caja es mas tradicional (particularmente armé 4 uniades y funcionan perfecto con un amplificador de 200 wrms porcanal) tiene una respuesta en frecuencia bárbara y muy plana abarcando tdala gama de audio. Con tu tweeter deberá funcionar mejor ya que es un modelo mas nuevo pero te repito que tiene muy buenos resultados.
Ya si te decides verás y me comentarás seguramente tus resultados.

saludos  muecha suerte-

PD: tiene el crossover caculado y listo para realizar, algunos datos: bobinas en lo posible de nucleo de aire, capacitores en lo posible ceramicos o de poliester, usa un PCB para unir todod y cable de 2.5mm de sección para la conexion de los parlantes a l crososver.Por último, no olvides colocar lan de algodón o guata (si la de las camperas) en todas las caras MENOS la del frente donde van montadoslos parlantes.

espero tus comentarios y mucha suerte en el armado

juan jose


----------



## mts204

Gracias Juan Jose!... espero q ya estes bien!

Te cuento, voy a armar la segunda caja, en realidad modificar la que ya tengo jeje
Otra pregunta, la caja funcionara bien para los parlantes a una potencia de 250w ? tu me comentas que lo hiciste funcionar a 200w, crees que haya algun problema? distorcion o algo parecido?.. 
Por otro lado, los graves suenan bien? es decir, son "potentes"?

Quizas media tontas las preguntas pero son dudas que tengo jeje, y como te daras cuenta me encanta tenerlos funcionando a maxima potencia, y busco un sonido excelente..

Gracias por tu ayuda!

Saludos!

Feliz nuevo año!


----------



## mts204

Olvide hacerte otra consulta: como deberia calcular las vueltas y seccion del alambre como asi tambien el diametro de la bobina? (quisiera armarlas yo mismo), encontre algunos datos, pero nada concreto, y en la mayoria no hablan de la seccion del alambre, lo cual hasta donde recuerdo de fisica, tienen que ver con la inductancia final de la bobina jej

Gracias de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola mst.
Mira, las cajas no tendran problemas para esa potencia mientras tengas en cuenta utilizar la madera del espesor que pide y deberá estar muy bien encolada y con tornillos entodas las aristas. Generalmente se sella luego con algun tipo de silicona o poliuretano expandido  en todas las esquinas. El woofer debe estar  muy bien sujetado, y n debe haber vibraciones cuando este excursiona sus máximos niveles de potencia. esto lo verificas, con la caja al aire libre, sin el tw y el medio y le colocas un generado de fecuencias a la entrada del amplificador y al máximo sin distorsión NO DEBE VIBRAR cuando la frecuencia esta entre 30 y 500 HZ.
Luego de eso, te quedas tranquilo. OJO No mucho tiempo ya que es una onda senoidal que no es música. Osea es mucho mas exigente para el parlante y la caja que probar con musica.
Vienen unos CD con ruido rosasellama, quelo que hace es un barrido entre varias frecuencias y con lo que se prueban las cajasTe dara miedo ver como excursiona el woofer pero si no lo pasas de potencia no vas a tener problemas. En la hoja de datos está como calcular la potencia que disipala bobina en determinado tiempo, pero si no superas los 10 o 15 minutosno deberias tener problemas.

Yo las pruebo con el generador de funciones y quedan bien.

respecto de las bobinas, las voy bobinando y midiendo con un medidor de inductancias. Pero voy a buscar un abaco que tengo donde dice el numero de vueltas para un carretel determinado y un alambre fijo. Creo que te va  a funcionar. Lo buscoy lo subo.

comentame us resultados.

Yo ahora estoy arando un sistema triampificado completo para un dj que se compone de: un subwofer actvode 250 w rms con dos 15 pugadas quellegara hasta los 350 hz, dos cajas similares a las tuyas con tweter - medio - graves de 12pulgadas que irans desde los 30 hasya los 150000 hz y un refuerzo de agudos externo con dos tweteras de 5000 a 20000 para cuandoes grande el lugar y repartir las frecuencias altas. El amplificador deberá ser de 2 x 150 rms + 250 RMS con un recorte de subgrave activo seleccionable (para que en fiesta pequeñas use solamente los dos satelites de 12 con dos canales de 150 y el subgrave en rango completo con otras cajas, etc...  o seaun sistema bastante versátil. Cuando lo tenga probado (hasta ahora tengo lossatelites, las tweteras, las placas amplificador, y falta elsubgrave y la caja) lo subo completo para que puedan tenerlo como alternativa para su realización practica.


bueno, no te aburro mas y me voya buscar la información de las bobinas. asi te la subo

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola denuevo.
Aca te paso un abaco para calcular el numero de vueltas de alambre de 1.3 mm de diámetro con un carretel determinado (está dibujado ahi) para una determinada inductancia en Mhy.
Espero te sea de utilidad.

saludos.

seguimos en contacto

Juan Jose


----------



## mts204

Muchas gracias Juan Jose!... ya te estare contando como va todo..

excelente ese proyecto!.. esperamos tener fotos pronto! jeje

Y excelentes los abacos...

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## mts204

Hola Juan Jose!.. aca de nuevo, esta tarde me tienen la madera lista, para el modelo "caja2" la mas tradicional rectangular, pero en el pdf del plano,el de medios aparece con referencia (3) "repetida"    dice: 

3-> Corneta HC23-25
3-> Driver D250 8r

Que significa? cual es la diferencia entre corneta y driver?...  ops:  perdon pero no la tengo muy clara...

Por otro lado y de acuerdo al 15PW3 y al ST304, que modelo de corneta o driver me recomiendas comprar?

Espero que puedas ayudarme, gracias y saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, mst.
La diferencia entre corneta y driver es que la corneta es generalmente plastica y tiene atras una rosca para el driver que es el parlante de medios (tambien llamado motor de compresion).
Te mando unas fotos para que veas la diferencia.
Tu tienes que comprar una corneta y un driver para medios.
Puede ser el modelo que figura ahí o pregunta donde compraste el parlante y el tw y vemos cual es la mas conveniente para tu bafle.

Eld250 es perfecto para tu aplicacion y vale unos 150 pesos. La corneta sale algo de 50 pesos o menos.

seguimos en contacto.

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## mts204

Ahhhh      que bobada que pregunte, ahora entiendo! 

Gracias!... voy a ver si lo consigo!

Luego te comento.... Saludos!


----------



## mts204

Juan Jose!... en el plano del crossover, los capacitores deberian ser de 100v? 

Y la R de 5 Ohm, bastara con 10w o 20w

Ayuda! me surgieron estas dudas y ya estoy viajando para comprar los componentes!

Ojala me puedas responder pronto!

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola mst.
Los capacitores por 250 o 400 voltios. Tienen que ser ceramico (generalmente color naranja o gris) y las resistenncias de 20 w.
Si no consigues ceramicos o de poliester deberas conseguir electroliticos bipolares o polarizados pero del doble de la capacidad. Esto e porlo del capacitor de 22 uf que no viene ceramico. El resto no deberias tener problemas-

Si no consigues r de 20 w pones dos en paralelo del doble de la resistencia y de 10 w.

ATENCION fijate que el tweter y el medio van conectados con la polaridad invertida (es por el tipo de crossover.

saludos
y perdon por la tardanza en responder
espero haber llegado

Juan Jose


----------



## mts204

Hola Juan Jose! gracias por responder.. jeje acerte a los valores...

Para el cap de 22uF use dos de 47uF uniendolos en serie, negativo con negativo. Esto estaria bien? seria como uno de 23uF no polarizado, correcto?

Los 20w de la R estan muy justos?, consegui de 15w    ya veremos si aguanta   

Ahora estoy tratando de conseguir el alambre para la bobina, es con lo q estoy teniendo problemas

Ya te estare contando!,, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola mst-
los capacitores estan perfectos.
Por la potencia de la resistencia NO hay problemas con 15 w. Fijte que no caliente demasiado, cualquier cosa le colocas un equeño disipador y listo.

suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## mts204

Hola Juan Jose!

Esta noche pude terminar la caja, y no pude aguantarme asi que puse los parlantes para probar con el "amplificadorcito" de 20w       y suena espectacular! muy superior a lo que sonaba en la antigua caja que habia fabricado! No veo las horas de poder adquirir el amplificador de 260w   

Son las 3am y Ya debi despertar a los vecinos asi qque mejor le mermo jaja   

Esta prueba la realice solo con el medio conectado (tanta era la desesperacion) y es que estoy teniendo problemas para conseguir las bobinas, no consigo el alambre para usar el abaco que me pasaste y por otro lado, la persona que podia realizarlas justamente esta de vacaciones hasta el 20   

Por lo pronto no me queda mas que esperar hasta entonces y ahorrar para comprar los parlantes para la segunda caja! jeje


Otra consulta Juan Jose, mas o menos cuanto crees que puedan cobrarme por las bobinas? tienes idea?... y que bornera me recomiendas colocar en la caja? que tipo de cable deberia usar para conectarla al amplificador? (no pienso extenderme demasiado, digamos unos 20m



Muy bien, gracias por todo sin tu ayuda no hubiese hecho nada!

Ya estaré posteando unas fotos para q veas el resultado final con el alfombrado! jeje

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones por tus resultados satifactorios!
Este foro la verdad que es muy útil para intercambiar ideas, proyectos, vivencias, etccc y sobre todo VIVIR CON LA LECTRONICA que por lo menos a mi me apaciona.

Bueno, espero que termines tu caja y no te olvides de las fotos para que pueda verlas.

Al grano con losotros temas. Respecto del costo de las bobinas no te puedo ayudar porque yo las construyo artesanalmente con carreteles plasticos de transformadores y alambre de 1.3 mm2 que consigo acá en Olavarria provincia de buenos aires. Pero calculale por lo menos unos 40 pesos cada una. NO se bien la verdad que NO SE.
Respecto del cable y las borneras para tu caja yo te recomendaría utilizar un tipo taller (negro con dos cables dentro) de por lo menos 2.5 mm2 de sección. Se denomina cable TT 2 x 2.5 y como ficha hay mucha variedad pero puedes utilizar una canon de 2 terminales o una bornera para bafles con dos tomas separadas que tienen para poner una banana o un cable arrollado.

En esta direccion estan las canon (la hembra deberia ser para chasis en tu caso y va en la manija. Siempre se colocan dos y en paralelo por si queires conectar los dos a un solo canal.

Luego te paso algunas bornera para bafle. Yo utilizaria la banana es major que la sencilla.

suerte y espero que te sea de utilidad esta información.

seguimos en contacto y un saludo

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

perdon, aca la direccion de las canon.

http://www.sofmel.com.ar/Cat/AudioPro.htm

saludos nuevamente


----------



## mts204

Excelente! como siempre de gran ayuda!   

Voy a seguir buscando el alambre para armar la bobina yo mismo, no quiero esperar tanto! jejeje


Nos estamos comunicando Juan Jose!

Hasta luego, saludos!


----------



## Tomaxsk8

hola! soy un joven de 16 años que le gusta mucho la electronica y sobre todo lo que tenga q ver con el sonido
bueno  megustaria q me enseñaran a crer un parlante para un equipo de musica comun en una casa.
seria para ocuparlo en fiesas y cosas asi asi q no nesesito q sea tan grande
unos de los bafles tiene problemas asi q me gustria crear uno para cambiarlo
en el parlanta sale escrito _50 mm tweetep , 130 woofer[/b]_
ayudenme porfavor para seguir aprendiendo mas sobre el tema

si nesesitan mass información agregenme : tomax_slam@live.cl

grasias


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Puedes subir una foto de tu bafley ademas puedes dar mas datos como:
2 o 3 vias?
Potencia ?
Tipo dj o para alta fidelidad?


saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## thecharle

hola amigo por lo que he leido he entendido que solo estas usando un condensador y eso esta erroneo debes de poner un resistencia en serie con el condensador de 22ohms y 25w
y ya esta solucionado.


----------



## ivanutn

mts204 como t fue con tu bafle . . . ?

te recomiendo un corte activo para el woofer, un pasa alto con corte a 40 mas o menos. asi no lo haces sufrir tanto con las frecuencias mas bajas y no se te rompe por exceso de excursión

capas que es tarde, pero te recomiendo un 2 vias, con un Driver D210Ti y la corneta Hm 25-25, sele lo mismo o un poco mas que lo que pensas poner, pero el sonido es muy superior.

me los compre hace 3 dias, y no sabes lo bien que suenan

Comparamos los bafles de mi viejo, que tienen c/u un ST302 con los mios y nada que ver, mucho mejor el D210Ti. La diferencia es el diafragma, de titanio

aparte es mas facil el divisor, es de 2 vias


----------



## mts204

Hola amigos, aca de nuevo despues de muuucho tiempo    

ivanutn te cuento que ya habia comprado todo lo necesario para el bafle, asi q ya no hay vuelta atras
Por otro lado les comento que no consigo fabricar las bobinas q necesito     de modo que el proyecto quedo paralizado todo este tiempo, mas que nada por la facultad y el trabajo que no me dan respiro.

Es increible que no consiga alguien que me fabrique las dichosas bobinas, pero bue.... quizas alguien quiera fabricarmelas y enviarmelas por contrareembolso    seria muy bien recompensado jaja

bueno amigos, retomando el proyecto de a poquito, voy a seguir buscando las bobinas, y ahora estoy a la busqueda de algun circuito de potencia para estos bafles, a ver que encuentro en este foro tan groso, de paso como ahora voy a cursar la materia Electronica en la facu por ahi recibo apoyo jejejej

Bien, gracias a Juan Jose Galleni que tanto me ayudo y disculpas! por desaparecer asi sin mas noticias.

Espero que sigan ayudandome, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Mts. 
Paciencia y perseverancia en los proyectos es lo que debemos tener los que realizamos electronica, estudiamos una carrera universitaria (yo hace mas de 12 años) y trabajamos.
Per bueno, el foro es para ayuda de todos y no desesperes que algun dia terminaras tu proyecto y te aseguro que no hay como el sonido de las cajas realizadas por uno mismo.

Espero se concrete y pronte.

Un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pkuhn

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola mst. Perdon porla tardanza pero es que estoy con neumonia desde el 19 de diciembre y tubeuna descompencion muy fuerte (terapia intensiva) el martes.
> Ahora ya repuesto te paso dos cajas que estan recomendadas por el fabricante del parlante y tweeter. La primera o caja 1 es con forma trapezoidal y tiene un tweeter st322 que es de un poco menos de potencia que el tuyo (al igual que el wooefer) pero no te preocupes que funciona igual porque las caract. de los drivers son igualessalvo por la potecia.
> La segunda caja es mas tradicional (particularmente armé 4 uniades y funcionan perfecto con un amplificador de 200 wrms porcanal) tiene una respuesta en frecuencia bárbara y muy plana abarcando tdala gama de audio. Con tu tweeter deberá funcionar mejor ya que es un modelo mas nuevo pero te repito que tiene muy buenos resultados.
> Ya si te decides verás y me comentarás seguramente tus resultados.
> 
> saludos  muecha suerte-
> 
> PD: tiene el crossover caculado y listo para realizar, algunos datos: bobinas en lo posible de nucleo de aire, capacitores en lo posible ceramicos o de poliester, usa un PCB para unir todod y cable de 2.5mm de sección para la conexion de los parlantes a l crososver.Por último, no olvides colocar lan de algodón o guata (si la de las camperas) en todas las caras MENOS la del frente donde van montadoslos parlantes.
> 
> espero tus comentarios y mucha suerte en el armado
> 
> juan jose





hola, por las dudas no tendras algun plano para bafle igual a ese pero para woofer de  12" (selenium) [12pw3] --> creo que era asi


----------



## mts204

Hola Amigos!... aca despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo... a terminar esta materia pendiente... 
Habia hecho otro post hasta que puede encontrar este que fue mi original... 

me recomendarian algo? (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-apogee-opinan-65259/), aca les copio el post:



> Amigos, quisiera conocer sus opiniones de esta potencia.
> 
> Tengo un par de bafles armados con Selenium 15pw3 + ST304 + D250-x este  parlante es de 250wRMS, la potencia que estoy viendo y me gusta es  Apogee P900 que tira 300w por canal en 8Ohms.
> 
> Ustedes que opinan, es de buena calidad esa potencia? a mi lo que mas me interesa es la calidad de sonido, claro.
> 
> Otra que vi, (mas barata jej) es una SKPPro700w.
> 
> Bueno quisiera por favor que alguien me aconseje, opine, recomiende o cuente su experiencia con alguna potencia del estilo..
> 
> Gracias, saludos!!




Cualquier comentario opinion para concluir mi viejo proyecto sera bienvenido- Muchas gracias!!


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

que tal estoy interesado en armar una caja acustica con corneta y un medio de 15 pulgadas, que caracteristicas debe de tener mi caja, la potencia es de 400 watts , ayudarme y la forma de conectar la corneta o driver con el parlante de 15, he visto que van acompañados de bobinas y resistecia .

gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Almendra, yo armo mis cajas con los datos que saco de este .pdf. Saludos C


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Me intereso el tema y ya que se hablo de todo en el tema cajas acústicas por que no ponemos algo más para calcular las bobinas del divisor de frecuencias, vi que Juan José puso algo pero me gustaría algo más explicativo 
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## fercor

hola: 
soy nuevo en esto y quiero armar dos cajas con 2 parlantes selenium he encontrado planos pero no me convenzen y no quiero cometer errores, quisiera lo mas profesional posible, les detallo los materiales que tengo a ver q*ue* me pueden decir:

Tengo: 
2 driver D220TI 8OHMS
2 cornetas de 20 cm x 24,2 cm aprox. B504
2 Crossover Pro-Cro-10 /kated power 550w / Freq 1,5khz
1 parlante JBL Selenium 15pw7
1 parlante Selenium 15pw3

para hacer las cajas compre madera fe*nó**l*ico de 18mm.

Desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta.Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Si deseas algo *"Serio y profesional"* mira estos temas: 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## crimson

Mirá en éste .pdf de Selenium.
Saludos C


----------



## fercor

gracias por sus aportes, lo que me olvide de comentarles es que las cajas las quiero profesional pero serian para uso domestico es decir lo usaria solo en casa o evento no en el auto...hay diferencia? me sirven igual lo que ,me pasaron? muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

fercor dijo:


> gracias por sus aportes, lo que me olvide de comentarles es que las cajas las quiero profesional pero serian para uso domestico es decir lo usaria solo en casa o evento no en el auto...hay diferencia? me sirven igual lo que ,me pasaron? muchas gracias!!



Te sirve *perfectamente*


----------

